

Rovio downsizes again, prepares to cut 260 jobs (but the movie is still on) - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/angry-birds-rovio-layoffs/

======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10122295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10122295)

